

Show HN: How Many Days - duuble
http://duuble.com/howmanydays/

======
minalecs
any date i put in doesn't work. need to accept more formats

~~~
duuble
woah, sorry man, currently it's just yyyy-mm-dd, but we have just added dd-mm-
yyyy, and also yyyy/mm/dd and dd/mm/yyyy. thanks for the suggestion!

